# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ليسى لاعبين العراق شيعى فقط عذرا السعوديه فيها شيعى

## اسير الخيال

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته اما بعد
يأسفني ان يصل الجمهور السعودي للخروج من الروح الرياضيه الى التعصب والطائفيه شي مضحك ونفس الوقت مالم ان نبرر انفسنا للهزيمه الصريحه ونتلفظ بالفاظ لاتليق حقيقا لاعبي منتخبنا السعودي نعم ليس لاعبين منتخبا السعودي تفكيرهم شيعى او سنه هل تعلم ايها المشجع السعودي يوجد لاعبين شيعى في المنتخب السعودي ومثلو منتخبنا والانديه فعلم ان كنت جاهلا 
ياسر المسيليم تيسير الجاسم ومسفر الجاسم ويسري الباشا وصالح القنبر وزكريا الهداف وحسين الصادق وحسين العلي الذي كان هداف لنادي الهلال وصاحب العبدالله واحمد المبارك لاعب النصر وتيسير النتيف حارس الاتحاد والمزيدي حارس الاتحادواحمد الصويلح لاعب الهلال وبشار عبدالله لاعب الهلال سابقا والمنتخب الكويتي وهاني العويض حارس القادسيه وهناك العديد من مثلو لمنتخباتنا الوطنيه سواء على مستوى كره القدم او اي كانت الرياضه لذى نريد ان يكون فكرنا حضاريا ليس جاهلا

----------


## احلى ليل

تسلم أخوي
والله صدقت وكلامك كله صح
يعني لازم يكون الشخص شيعي عشان نحترمه
أهل البيت ماعلمونا هالاخلاق
واللي صار من المنتخب العراقي ماكان تصرف حلو :sad2: 

صح... توني ادري ان بشار عبدالله شيعي :weird: 

المهم خلنا في المهم
واللي يأسفني من مباراة العراق ومنتخبنا...صارت اشياء المفروض ماتصير بين لاعبين مسلمين بغض النظر شيعي أو سني أو حتى مو مسلم
الاعبين في الملعب هدفهم يلعبوا ويحصلوا على اللقب....بس بدون إساءة للاعبين
اللي شاهدناه في المباراة كان شي مو حلو من كلا المنتخبين...يعني لعراقي غلط على السعودي....والسعودي مارضاها لنفسه ورد عليه( اختفت الروح الرياضية من الاعبين)
صرات كأنهم في حرب....وكل واحد ينتقم من الثاني

تصرفات سيئة من كلا المنتخبين.....بس تصرف نشأت مع ياسر...ماكان له داعي....عنف مو طبيعي...." اللي شاف المباراة يعرف وش اقصد
مو حلوة من لاعب هالتصرف....حتى لو كان ياسر سني...الكرة مافيها ده مسلم وده شعي وده سني
المفروض يكونوا أخوان....لأني اللي صار من تصرف نشأت...رجع الشي عكسي على الشيعة


وأحب أوضح للأعضاء .....أن اللعب والتشجيع يكون بروح رياضية :cool:  وبدون عنف اللي ماله داعي
عشان لايكون لهالشيء رد فعل عكسية

وهذا  رايي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

احسنت في اختيار الموضوع اخي
لكن اعتقد ان الفريق السعودي هو من بدأ بالغلط
حيث قام ياسر القحطاني بسب المدافع العراقي
علي حسين رحيمة لانه شيعي وقام بشتم مذهبه :evil: 
لا اعتقد ان هذه هي اخلاق لاعب مسلم

----------


## اسير الخيال

مشكورين على الرد والمرور

المفروض من الجمهور يترك  الي

صار في المباارة ومافي فرق بين سني وشيعي

والي صار صار كلهم اخوان مهم حصل بينهم مافي فرق بينهم


تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## توته وبنوته

احسنت في اختيار الموضوع اخي
لكن اعتقد ان الفريق السعودي هو من بدأ بالغلط
حيث قام ياسر القحطاني بسب المدافع العراقي
علي حسين رحيمة لانه شيعي وقام بشتم مذهبه :evil: 
لا اعتقد ان هذه هي اخلاق لاعب مسلم 


عفوا انا ما احب اصير القيل والقال ولكن حبيت اقول وين 
الاثبات ان ياسر سب
ترى الظن مو زين 
بس اللي اناشفته ان علي رحيمه دخل صبعه في عيون ياسر
ومو بس انا الكل شاف
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: خلنا واقعيين  
اما بالنسبه للاعبين المنتخب اكثرهم شيعه 
غير المدكوره اسمائهم جاني خبر ان 
احمد وكامل الموسى واخوانه ومالك معاد على ما اعتقد 
ويمكن رضا تكر بعد 
ودمتم بود

----------


## احلى ليل

اني بعد سمعت ان رضا تكر شيعي( لأنهم مايسموا رضا إلا الشيعة)
والله العالم
كان زين يطلعوا اغلبيتهم شيعة ولينا الفخر
بس حبيت أتأكد ...صحيح بشار عبد الله الكويتي شيعي؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق القديح

نبارك لاسود الرافديين الفوز المستحق والى الامام دائم

----------


## اسير الخيال

مشكورين على الرد والمرور يسلموووو

تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ابلغ لاعبين نادي(الاتحاد - القادسية - الاهلي)*

*شيعـــــــــــــــــــ الله يكثرهما ــــــــــــــــــة*

----------


## وليدحسن

هو هذا كلام سني وشيعي والله عيب عليكم نحن اسلام موحد ان شاء الله

----------


## وليدحسن

:evil: هو هذا كلام سني وشيعي والله عيب عليكم نحن اسلام موحد ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد00

تحميل الأخطاء على المذهب او الديانه اوالقبيلة 00 
تكلف في غير محله 00 ولا يلجاء اليه إلآ اصحاب العقلية الضيقة 00 
مثل الإفتخار القبلي 00تجد اكثر من يستحضر امجاد القبيلة هم اقل ابنائها ثقافة  
لإنه لايملكون إلا الفخر بإلإصل والأجداد 00  
وكذلك في المذاهب وألأديان 00تجد اكثر المفسرين لنظرية المؤامرة والعداء الديني  
في الصغائر والثانويات 00هم اقل ابنائه حظآ من الدين والثقافة  
وللأسف 00بعض المشاكل تكون نتائجها اكبر منها خاصة الرياضية ! 
00وللجميع اعتذاري عن الإطالة

----------


## قيس الغزالي

الي صار بين علي رحيمة وياسر

مو مسألة شيعي وسني

بدليل وجود لاعبين سنة من ابناء المنتخب العراقي اولهم يونس محمود

الي صار كانت مشادة كلامية حالها حال اي مشادة تصير بين كل اللاعبين على مستوى العالم

مثل زيدان وماتيرازي

فاعتقد ان المذهب ما الة اي علاقة بالمشاحنات الي صارت بالمباراة 

وهذا شي طبيعي لان المباراة على مستوى عالي ومباراة نهائية

والحساسية بين اللاعبين لازم تكون موجودة

----------

